# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Sunset on the westend of Galveston
Had the opportunity to run the new Ranger 2510. One awesome boat!!


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

*A couple*

Nice Rainbow


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

*.*

Little red on fly.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

*.*

Jumping in the boat.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 and 2. A fine day out with epic charters unlimited. 

3. Stained and urethaned column cloesup aa we slowly build our new covered patio


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't post any pictures last Friday, so I'll make up for it today.

Sunsets & sunrises from Rockport two weeks ago.



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple more, two man limit of trout.










ixora plant flower in our yard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Since we have a sunrise/set theme going


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

1. Surfside sunrise 8/29
2. My son with one of the small sharks we caught 8/29


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Small bass I caught in my new backyard. It's gettin closer to move in time......


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Shiner's first doves.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Shiner looks like a hum-dinger-roo! Beautiful.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Random pics


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Challenger Scat Pack.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Caught this gator while on vacation this week...truthfully he didnt put up much of a fight 
And couple crazy fish at the aquarium


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Black grouper- there's a lot of spots on this beast!!!









Found the original tag for my Sako. My grandfather purchased it in 1958.....


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Sunset on the westend of Galveston
> Had the opportunity to run the new Ranger 2510. One awesome boat!!


 Very nice boat!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*11:00 today folks............................................*

If you're out and about let's "Light 'em up for our LEOS"!!!!

http://washingtonweeklynews.com/tex...ement/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook :texasflag


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

1) Baytown Sunrise
2)Brazoria county sunset
3) The new ride


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

*First Redfish!*

My 5 year old's first red. She grabbed the rod out of the holder and did all the work by herself. She's hooked now.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Whitewing "candy" in New Braunfels courtesy of Premier Outdoors


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Land Captain?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Red Released*

Had a great trip last week. I got in the water and snapped this pic of a 31'' being released. Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Finally got the new John Deere tractor... I think I need a bigger trailer!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

^^^and bigger set of rear springs on that beast of a truck.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Ready Freddy!!!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few random pics from last week


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Son in law took a few of the beach house with new drone.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bozo said:


> ^^^and bigger set of rear springs on that beast of a truck.


eff2fiddy sqautters


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

cabolew said:


> Challenger Scat Pack.


 Boy, I remember that old plane, (lovingly called the "Vomit Comet") flew several parabola in that one in the early 70s.
Kewel car also.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Found this guy in my storage shed. Was able to get him out, unstuck from the netting and re-located. Needless to say I was a little jumpy....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

other than very loooong, what is that? King?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe a rat snake


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

2 rescue grandpups that my newlyweds picked up

Fresh Blackened Redfeech fillet and throat bedded on a Healthy pontchartrain sauce. Less butter n Healthy

RedFeech Halfshell n Sausage

Speckled Ritz Trout n Sausage

Flank Fajitas 

Polish Creole Stuffed Double Chops n Roasted Hatch Pepper Corn Pudding.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

FISH ON said:


> Son in law took a few of the beach house with new drone.


That's really cool!


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Shiner looks like a hum-dinger-roo! Beautiful.


Thank you - He's my wife's pup.....


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Rat Snake*



POC Fishin' Gal said:


> other than very loooong, what is that? King?


:dance:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bozo said:


> ^^^and bigger set of rear springs on that beast of a truck.


Needs a set of bags, they work very good.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bozo said:


> ^^^and bigger set of rear springs on that beast of a truck.





TIMBOv2 said:


> Needs a set of bags, they work very good.


New Lariat, 4x4 diesel on order, maybe I will bag that one but I have an F450 that is better suited to pull it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> Finally got the new John Deere tractor... I think I need a bigger trailer!


Nice! We're gonna need a full report WITH video footage on this JD...just as you did with your Zero turn a while back.:brew2:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

RLwhaler said:


> Nice! We're gonna need a full report WITH video footage on this JD...just as you did with your Zero turn a while back.:brew2:


LOL. Where can I find this ? Must see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> LOL. Where can I find this ? Must see it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> Click the picture to watch the video...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

trodery said:


> Copano/Aransas said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Where can I find this ? Must see it.
> ...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> trodery said:
> 
> 
> > ......hahahah. That's neat!! Yes do one with the JD.
> ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> Copano/Aransas said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I'd love to share a video with my old dog but she's been dead about 3 years now.
> ...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry... double post. Won't let me delete.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

[/ATTACH]


trodery said:


> New Lariat, 4x4 diesel on order, maybe I will bag that one but I have an F450 that is better suited to pull it.


Sweet tractor. I know you're in transport and sure aware you'll need a CDL if you hook that set up behind a 450.

New to me sled.
One of our better hunts this week.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

trodery said:


> Copano/Aransas said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I'd love to share a video with my old dog but she's been dead about 3 years now.
> ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Sweet tractor. I know you're in transport and sure aware you'll need a CDL if you hook that set up behind a 450.
> 
> New to me sled.
> One of our bettered hunts this week.
> View attachment 2451770


Super nice!!:brew2:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few from a Fav place


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Kinda late. But here's breakfast.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

honestly, how many of those eggs do you eat at one sitting.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

View attachment 2452138








Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Spoil Banks Gaveston Bay*

Morning trout


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

The Honor Guard asked my NYPD buddy to stand with them at Goforth's funeral.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Dinner?*



ByGodTx said:


> The Honor Guard asked my NYPD buddy to stand with them at Goforth's funeral.


Where did you go to dinner?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> A few from a Fav place


Busted, I know that tree!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

reb said:


> Where did you go to dinner?


Thanks for asking Reb. We went to Taste of Texas. The manager comped our meal. On the way to the airport after the funeral we were listening to Matt Patrick on 950 who dedicated his show to Goforth's funeral. He was overwhelmed and tearing up by all the callers showing support. They just dont get that in yankee land. I would like to give a heart felt thanks to SeaY'all for offering a gift certificates for our meal. Its great to be a Texan and part of 2cool! Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

ByGodTx said:


> Thanks for asking Reb. We went to Taste of Texas. The manager comped our meal. On the way to the airport after the funeral we were listening to Matt Patrick on 950 who dedicated his show to Goforth's funeral. He was overwhelmed and tearing up by all the callers showing support. They just dont get that in yankee land. I would like to give a heart felt thanks to SeaY'all for offering a gift certificates for our meal. Its great to be a Texan and part of 2cool! Thanks for all the support guys.


Very nice read. Thanks for hosting and showing your friend how MOST all of us Texans are all about as well.


----------



## Nitro Man (Jun 13, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Sunset on the westend of Galveston
> Had the opportunity to run the new Ranger 2510. One awesome boat!!


Now that is an Awesome Boat!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> honestly, how many of those eggs do you eat at one sitting.


2. I sell some to offset my feed bill. I eat more quail eggs than yard eggs. Quail eggs are better you just have to crack more.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Our first trip to tube the river.*

New Branfels on the qudalupe stayed at the teepee cabins awesome place 179$ for 3 queen size beds cold ac fire pit BBQ pit very clean.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Our group pic from canyon lake dam*

Beautiful place.


----------

